# Linux version for hacks.



## Tider (Dec 18, 2003)

I have been reading for quite awhile on the forum, but I had a question.

Do you use Linux on your computer to access linux on the tivo box, if so what version , or do you use Windows, using Joe text editor? I think I read about someone using Joe text editor to access tivo. Which way is the best?

I've been reading about getting a bash prompt to be able to access tivo. I know this will require to make a serial cable. I'm ready to start hacking, I just need a path to follow to start.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's no reason to have linux on the PC. Access to the tivo is thru a Telnet or FTP session.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

the zipper thread is a good path to start on


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you mean with the TiVo drive connected to yuor PC, the Linus on the various tools CD distros is usually good enoug. If you want to, you can set up a full desktop Linux system with modules added for access to TiVo drives.

To access a TiVo over a network or serial cable connectino, you don't need Linux on your PC at all, just the normal Telnet, FTP ,and web browser apps for your OS.


----------



## Tider (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. 

So, what you're saying is when I communicate with the tivo via the bash prompt all I need is my regular windows OS, i.e. Windows XP, and I can communicate through FTP or telnet.

The last reply said something about having the tivo connected to the pc If I have my tivo drive connected to my pc, for example, to install a larger hard drive , will I need a linux distros cd, or can I still use the Windows OS for this task as well. I read somewhere about you will need a Fat 32 file system to do an upgrade, so I would need windows 98 or something prior to xp , right. Sorry for all the questions. Great forum, I can't wait to get started . 


Thanks,
Tider


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

That's for the backup.
When you initially hack the system and/or expand it, you need to boot linux, and it's best if you make a backup. You need a drive that linux can write to to put your backup on. That's why they suggest fat32.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah you just use linux to do the hacking
once you done, you just need a regular windows pc to use it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Windows to communicate over network or serial.

Linux to directly connect the drive to backup/restore/copy/hack.

A FAT32 drive can be made by Windows XP fine.


----------

